# Trying to conceive after Implant removal



## Hemoon

Hi there, has anyone else on here been trying to conceive after implant removal. I'd be really interested to hear anyones stories both positive and negative. There doesnt seem to be a huge amount on the internet about it? I had mine removed a couple of weeks ago and I was convinced I ovulated quite quickly afterwards (due to ov pain and cm changes!). Haven't had AF yet so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mum of two

hi there this is my first month ttc after i had my implanon out i to have ovulated pretty quick ive had some positive ov tests im currently in the dreaded 2ww hopping af doesnt show we should keep intouch good luck with ttc


----------



## hudz26

hiya hun i havent had the implant but a friend did and she got pregnant within a few months of having it out :) good luck xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi: and welcome


----------



## Hemoon

Thanks, Mum of Two. Be great to stay in touch! Im getting very frustrated with the process already!!! I couldnt resist so did a PT and it was negative. I thought I had ov in the first week of having the implant out but that was only a guess. I was having cramps on and off for about two weeks too and a little bit of nausea, headaches etc, so was absolutely convinced I was preggo!!! Never mind!! I just want AF to arrive now so I can start counting properly. DH works away so only see him at the weekends which could make the process a lot more complicated!! Anyway hope your 2ww isn't getting to you too much. xxxx





mum of two said:


> hi there this is my first month ttc after i had my implanon out i to have ovulated pretty quick ive had some positive ov tests im currently in the dreaded 2ww hopping af doesnt show we should keep intouch good luck with ttc


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hey! I had my implant out on November 30. Still no AF, and according to the OPKs, I ovulated around the 11th or 12th of December :D I started getting some symptoms last weekend-ome cramping (which is odd for me before or during AF, bloating, really sore and huge boobs, but with pain just on the sides, some dizziness, and very fatigued. I only had two periods while I had Implanon, and I had it for 18 months. One of the two periods I had was this past November 7! So I'm really trying to figure out if I am pregnant or if I'm just having some early AF symptoms. Usually, they don't appear for me until a week or a few days before she shows up. The past few days, I have felt "off" and kind of nauseated, and have had some white, creamy CM, which is a symptom of AF coming AND pregnancy. I did take a test today, being that if I ovulated on the 11th or 12th, I could be due for AF tomorrow or Saturday, but it was BFN :( But it may still be too early! Either way, something is going to happen, and being that I ovulated right away after getting it removed, I'm happy!


----------



## xJG30

https://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii168/hansmafia15/icons/261217.gif


----------



## skippy

Welcome!:hi:


----------



## jojomac

Hi All

I am also new to this forum, so please bear with me. I have had implanon for 8 years (inserted every 3 years), and have it removed on 22nd Dec. I had regular AF throughout. My last AF was on 18th Dec, so I am hoping that with any luck I will be ovulating soon (around 30/31 dec). I have read so many horror stories about ladies TTC after implanon on other forums, but this forum, seems to be more possitives than negatives, so thought would be more re-assuring to joing this one. Fingers crossed I may be lucky.....

Jo xx


----------



## haacke_elisac

I'm still waiting for AF or a positive pregnancy test since having mine removed on November 30. I have TONS of symptoms, but yet nothing. I am making an appointment to see an OBGYN here where I work (I'm a nurse!) to see what's going on. I'm tired of waiting! Ha!


----------

